# Hindi/Urdu: mukhannas (मुखंनस)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Please correct the pronunciation above, seems like it might be wrong. Drunk/intoxicated seems to be one meaning. Can this refer to things other than the influence of alcohol?

*Eg. vah mukhannas haalat meiN daftar aayaa.* He came to the office in a drunk/intoxicated state. 

Does this sound good?

Thanks!


----------



## marrish

I'm afraid your example sentence is Hindi, hopefully you can be helped forward by Hindi experts. I don't recall a similar word for 'drunk/intoxicated' in Urdu.


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please correct the pronunciation above, seems like it might be wrong. Drunk/intoxicated seems to be one meaning. Can this refer to things other than the influence of alcohol?
> 
> *Eg. vah mukhannas haalat meiN daftar aayaa.* He came to the office in a drunk/intoxicated state.
> 
> *Does this sound good?*
> 
> Thanks!


 *No!* 

Firstly, there is no such word for drunk in Urdu and it isn't Hindi either! marrish SaaHib was joking / being sarcastic , I'm sure! 

Also, in Urdu we write and say _*woh / voh*_ and _never_ wah / vah!

We do have *مخنث *_*muxannath *_= effiminate, weak; bisexual!   --- Not applicable here!

The words that can go here are:

*مخمور  maxmuur *= drunk, inebriated, intoxicated.

*خمار xumaar* = drunkenness, inebriation, intoxication.

*مخمور ہونا maxmuur honaa* = to be drunk / inebriated / intoxicated  = *خمار كی حالت میں ہونا* _*xumaar kii Haalat meN honaa*_ = to be in a state of inebriation / intoxication.

... of course _(sharaab ke) nashe (kii Haalat) meN honaa_.


----------



## lcfatima

Mukhannath...in spoken Arabic where I lived in the Gulf for some years, khaneeth is essentially the equivalent of the abusive term 'faggot,' but really means a man who lives in a space of third gender, neither considered fully male or female due to being very effeminate and perhaps earning an income through entertaining others by dancing or singing dressed as a woman, and possibly through prostitution. Would this word be widely understood by Urdu speakers? 

Where did you find this sentence, lafz puchnewalla?


----------



## Alfaaz

> Mukhannath...in spoken Arabic where I lived in the Gulf for some years, khaneeth is essentially the equivalent of the abusive term 'faggot,' but really means a man who lives in a space of third gender, neither considered fully male or female due to being very effeminate and perhaps earning an income through entertaining others by dancing or singing dressed as a woman, and possibly through prostitution. Would this word be widely understood by Urdu speakers?



Probably, Yes. (Judging from media) It seems to be used as a polite/politically correct term for a hermaphrodite, in addition to "khaajaasara". The term was used in a program on TV discussing the position of hermaphrodites or people born with other congenital birth defects. The panel of guests/speakers included scholars, physicians, and psychologists, all presenting what their specialty says about treatment of such people. They seemed to have used the word in a medical context...

Dictionary Entries: here and here.


----------



## lcfatima

How would you write khaajaasara in Urdu?  Beginning as khwaaja? 

Yes agreed, discriminating against such people is unacceptable.


----------



## BP.

lcfatima said:


> How would you write khaajaasara in Urdu?  Beginning as khwaaja?
> ...


خواجہ سرا

The سرا might be the original form of سرائے, which in its original (Turkish??) meant palace. So, Lord of the Palace.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> خواجہ سرا
> 
> The سرا might be the original form of سرائے, which in its original (Turkish??) meant palace. So, Lord of the Palace.



BP SaaHib, the word is actually of Persian origins and it is simply "saraa". However, as you would be well aware, a number of -aa ending Persian words have a -y following them as in paa/paay (foot). This -y in Urdu has become an -e as in saraa'e but more accurately it should be written just as saraa or saraay when it is combined with another word, e.g.

saraay-i-3aalam-giir (سرای  عالمگیر )

_ḵẖẉāja-sarā, s.m. A eunuch in the service of a king or prince who has free ingress to all parts of the palace, or one who has charge of the seraglio;—chief of a household; a major-domo, a butler._


----------



## BP.

molto grazie qp sahib.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

1. muḵẖannas̤ pass. part. of خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of خنث 'to be soft or effeminate' : (page 1013(pass. part. of 
خمر 'to suffer from intoxication'), adj. Drunk, intoxicated; crapulous; crop-sick.مخنث *muḵẖannas̤* pass. part. of خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'
A 
مخنث _muḵẖannas̤_ (pass. part. of 
خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of 
خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'), adj. & s.m.


This was one meaning that Platts has given. Maybe it is not used much...​


----------



## Alfaaz

> This was one meaning that Platts has given. Maybe it is not used much...


I'm afraid you are looking at the wrong definition and word/not reading carefully (Platts style of listing words one after the other can be confusing sometimes)! The drunk, intoxicated definition is for makhmuur: 



> A
> مخمور maḵẖmūr (pass. part. of
> خمر 'to suffer from intoxication'), adj. Drunk, intoxicated; crapulous; crop-sick.مخنث muḵẖannas̤ pass. part. of خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'
> A
> مخنث muḵẖannas̤ (pass. part. of
> خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of
> خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'), adj. & s.m. Effeminate;—abject, infamous;—an hermaphrodite;—a catamite:—muḵẖannas̤ karnā, v.t. To render soft or effeminate; to emasculate.مخنوق maḵẖnūq pass. part. of خنق 'to throttle,' c.



As you can see the next word listed is mukhannas, which is why you might have mixed it up....


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

1. مخنث muḵẖannas̤ pass. part. of خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of خنث 'to be soft or effeminate' : (page 1013)(pass. part. of 
خمر 'to suffer from intoxication'), adj. Drunk, intoxicated; crapulous; crop-sick.مخنث *muḵẖannas̤* pass. part. of خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'
A 
مخنث _muḵẖannas̤_ (pass. part. of 
خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of 
خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'), adj. & s.m



Very odd, when I type in 'mukhannas' in Platts, it is giving the first entry with 'mukhanna' instead of 'muannas' in the first line, but when I copy that here the 'kh' goes missing!!!​


----------



## Abu Talha

lafz_puchnevala said:


> \Very odd, when I type in 'mukhannas' in Platts, it is giving the first entry with 'mukhanna' instead of 'muannas' in the first line, but when I copy that here the 'kh' goes missing!!!


The dsal.uchicago version of Platts will list the entry as it is found on a physical copy of the dictionary. So if the definition is short, you may be able to see some part of previous and next definitions. So in your case, you are seeing spillover from makhmuur which is the previous entry. You should click on the link at the top of the returned result which will take you to the definition for the word you're looking for.

If you don't want to deal with this spill-over, you can click on the check-box "Search entry words only (not definitions)".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Abu Talha said:


> The dsal.uchicago version of Platts will list the entry as it is found on a physical copy of the dictionary. So if the definition is short, you may be able to see some part of previous and next definitions. So in your case, you are seeing spillover from makhmuur which is the previous entry. You should click on the link at the top of the returned result which will take you to the definition for the word you're looking for.
> 
> If you don't want to deal with this spill-over, you can click on the check-box "Search entry words only (not definitions)".



Yup, you are right. Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> 1. مخنث muḵẖannas̤ pass. part. of خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of خنث 'to be soft or effeminate' : (page 1013)(pass. part. of
> خمر 'to suffer from intoxication'), adj. Drunk, intoxicated; crapulous; crop-sick.مخنث *muḵẖannas̤* pass. part. of خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'
> A
> مخنث _muḵẖannas̤_ (pass. part. of
> خنّث 'to make soft or effeminate,' ii of
> خنث 'to be soft or effeminate'), adj. & s.m
> 
> 
> 
> Very odd, when I type in 'mukhannas' in Platts, it is giving the first  entry with 'mukhanna' instead of 'muannas' in the first line, but when I  copy that here the 'kh' goes missing!!!​




You wouldn't be so lost about the word(s) you want had you even bothered reading this:


Faylasoof said:


> ....
> 
> Firstly, there is no such word for drunk in Urdu and it isn't Hindi either! marrish SaaHib was joking / being sarcastic , I'm sure!
> 
> Also, in Urdu we write and say _*woh / voh*_ and _never_ wah / vah!
> 
> We do have *مخنث *_*muxannath *_= effiminate, weak; bisexual!   --- Not applicable here!
> 
> The words that can go here are:
> 
> *مخمور  maxmuur *= drunk, inebriated, intoxicated.
> 
> *خمار xumaar* = drunkenness, inebriation, intoxication.
> 
> *مخمور ہونا maxmuur honaa* = to be drunk / inebriated / intoxicated  = *خمار كی حالت میں ہونا* _*xumaar kii Haalat meN honaa*_ = to be in a state of inebriation / intoxication.
> 
> ... of course _(sharaab ke) nashe (kii Haalat) meN honaa_.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Faylasoof said:


> You wouldn't be so lost about the word(s) you want had you even bothered reading this:



Yup, I had read that, it was just that I was puzzled by the behaviour of the Platts website. Anyway now that is cleared 

On another note, can those words you mentioned be used to mean 'influence'? As in, influence of a way of teaching or person etc. ?

Thanks!


----------

